# Ok NowI'm really confused. Is he an anti government right winger, a Nation of islam



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Or a black liberation idology individual. Baton Rouge Cop Killer Gavin Long Was Nation Of Islam | The Daily Caller


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The most common denominator with civil turmoil is Islam. Not all but a huge piece. I believe that is because in its truest form Islam is incomparable and intolerant of any other religion or world view. Islam translates into submit. As long as government and media protect and hide the true revelation of the meaning of Islam things will worsen.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smells like a black muslim to the untrained eye.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Or a black liberation idology individual. Baton Rouge Cop Killer Gavin Long Was Nation Of Islam | The Daily Caller


Looks like he was kookoo for Cocoa Puffs. Disavowed the N.I. The Videos/Pod Casts he was putting out should have mattered to somebody at least. Let alone the folks around him.

Wifey and I did inventory this evening...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

He's a murderer plain and simple


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The nation of izslime is a rabid racist group.

I had a run in with them in 1966 when Elijah Turdhammed was alive.

They tried to extort money out of me with a hammer, I pulled my hammer, attached to its model 19 S&W 4 inch.

My comparatively tiny hammer won the day against the big black claw hammer. 

There are plenty of black trash like Jerky Wright, that preach hate to F'N idiots who believe the trash, net results; Baton Rouge and Dallas.

White house thingy is responsible for these happenings, those on the streets are just sacrificial pawns that they couldn't care less about.

If you notice the time between incident is getting shorter, I personally am waiting for the powder keg to blow, where or when????

The storm is just beginning, but it is coming, be prepared, I am and still working on it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> He WAS a murderer plain and simple


I corrected it for you, he is now a good murderer.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> If you notice the time between incident is getting shorter, I personally am waiting for the powder keg to blow, where or when????


9/11 and/or Brasil Olympics


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

He is what ever obummer wants him to be which is none of the above


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Knew I'd seen this some where: Report: Suspected shooter belonged to anti-government group | Washington Examiner

Seems like the MSM was still looking for what label to brand this mope with


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Knew I'd seen this some where: Report: Suspected shooter belonged to anti-government group | Washington Examiner
> 
> Seems like the MSM was still looking for what label to brand this mope with


Give em till Tuesday or Wednesday, . . . it'll probably be workplace violence, . . . or LGBT discrimination.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

By continuing to meet with BLM Oblunder legitimizes this type of conduct. It will only get worse and more frequent. This administration is a large part of the problem.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, he was an ex-Marine with an honorable discharge, and left as a sergeant.

That will help validate Homeland Security's potential terrorist list that includes Veterans in the same vein as real threat organizations and ideologies!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The anarchist left, BLM et al, aren't stupid. They know their movement is dead the moment the blame for events like this falls on them. It's amazing to me anyone could believe a pod cast by a pre meditated cop killer.


----------

